
A Quebecer spoke out against the Saudis then learned he had spyware on his phone - rinze
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/omar-abdulaziz-spyware-saudi-arabia-nso-citizen-lab-quebec-1.4845179?cmp=rss
======
PeekPoke
When you look at the URL in the SMS message, you'd have to be a complete moron
to click on it....

